
Show HN: App for doing async daily video check-ins for distributed teams - terhechte
https://standups.io/mobile-apps
======
jpincheira
Hi HN! :)

It's been a fun ride since our launch here on HN last August. It was just me
working solo after leaving my full-time job last March and now we're a 4
people team working together to grow Standups. HN was fundamental to be here
still running Standups as it helped spread what we do :) We're happy have
great companies & distributed teams from all over the world as customers.
Teams love to be able to see and update each other no matter whey they are
around the globe.

After a lot of hard work these last months we're thrilled to finally roll out
our mobile apps that had been requested by so many of you since our launch in
August.

Our clients were testing our apps for some weeks already and they're loving to
be able to post and share updates from their phones. We're excited to see how
you'll be using them on your teams.

I prepared a discount for you guys to thank you for your support. Get a 30%
discount for 1 year both for the monthly and yearly pay cycles :) Apply the
HACKER-NEWS-30 code under the Billing section.

Note: due to App Store restrictions, you need an existing account to login
from the apps. Register at
[https://standups.io/register](https://standups.io/register) and setup your
first team in case you haven't yet. If you're reading this from mobile web,
you can register on Standups and then continue the setup from your computer.
After creating an account, you can login from mobile and start posting and
sharing updates with your team on the go!

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and I'll respond to them
throughout the day :)

JP

